# Back Cover



## Jason (Dec 1, 2013)

I am learning that writing for a back cover, or any part of the description and cover takes more skill than the interior where there is unlimited space.  This is what I put together for the back cover of my book on teaching methods.  Any and all comments are very welcome!  Thanks in advance for our critique. Jason

*What People say:*

*A Breath of Fresh Air*
  This book is a must read for anyone involved in education. The approach is logical, practical, and it works! What a breath of fresh air for both instructors and students.  Alice Svoboda 


*An Invaluable Tool for Teachers and Educators Everywhere!*
  “…This book gives teachers and educators of all specializations a detailed insight into brain-based learning, breaking it down into manageable and understandable steps, and interleaving those steps with experiential evidence of how the system actually works. …” Margo Price 


*Easily makes sense of a complex learning issue*
  “This is a gem.  It was easy to read and interesting from the first chapter to the last.  The things they did in their school were fantastic…” Cim Upanashi


  You will learn: 


·         What active learning really is, and isn’t.
·         Which brain based learning issues are amazingly powerful in the classroom.
·         Which ivory tower brain based learning theories have negative impact on your classroom.
·         Which good and useful brain based learning issues are not the teacher’s responsibilities.
·         What really helps students to learn and how to keep them engaged
·         And much, much more!
 
The Active Brain Based Learning and Teaching (ABBLAT) system is built on real classroom experiences from taking a badly failing school with hostile students all the way to becoming one of the top schools in the province.  Previously disruptive students became engaged, helpful, and happy to be in class while their grades soared.  The teachers became genuinely happy to be in their classrooms where they were no longer stressed to the max.  The Super Teacher Series can change your teaching methods making your classes the one students beg to get into.  You will become the teacher that leads the way with the best grades and the one having the most fun all day long.  Your classroom time as well as your reputation will become the envy of every teacher in your school.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 9, 2013)

Very cool.  I've never really thought about trying to create a back cover to a book, especially for non-fiction, but this looks like a good way to go.  I noticed one error, where you wrote "interleaving" and I think you meant "interweaving," but this looks solid.  Also, the people you quoted, I can only assume are teachers, so maybe you could add their base credentials like "Alice Svoboda- Third year high school teacher" or something along those lines.  I don't know how little room you have to work with, but it's a thought.  I'm just starting college with the goal of eventually becoming a teacher, so this is a book that I would like to read when it's complete.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 9, 2013)

Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man!

It must be difficult, and I'm not sure what you're going for, but if !!!! is it, then this is perfect.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2013)

Jesse, 

Thanks for the thoughts on providing authority of the reviewers.  

Because the book is very new there are only a few reviews to choose from and unfortunately none of them are teachers.  Your point is very good so now, I will look to find industry authority, perhaps teachers and principals -and it would probably be good to get a review from an education major student like yourself.  

Also, the "interleaving" / "interweaving" issue.  The quote is exactly as it was written on Amazon and I didn't want to edit it.    Because the print version is POD these can be updated with better expert quotes.    

As to your interest in the subject matter.  The book is published as an ebook on Kindle - It has been free for almost 5 days which is the full time allowed by KDP and will go back to pay at midnight Dec 9th Amazon time this evening.  The link is: http://bookgoodies.com/a/B00GQ75N7G      If you miss the free days and are interested in getting a e-copy contact me at drjasonstanley@gmail and I'll get a way to gift it to you as a member of this forum.  

Also the second book in the series will be published in about a week - it will go on free days shortly after that. Again, if you are interested drop me a note and I'll send you the link when it goes free.


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2013)

Elvenswordsman,  

Thanks for the comment on it being "!!!!"  I'll assume you mean exciting.  

Yes, exciting is one of the goals.  Another goal is to have it interest the reader enough to open the book and look inside.  The cover is a sales tool which is very different type of writing that I am quite nervous about.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Dec 9, 2013)

Then you certainly achieved your goal.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 11, 2013)

It looks like that's a Kendle addition only.  Will that work on PC?  If so, I don't mind spending 4 bucks on something you obviously have worked hard on because like I say, I do want to read it.  But on the flip side, I don't want to pay for it and still not be able to read it.  If it'll work on PC, I'll buy it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 11, 2013)

Jesse,   

That would be great.  If after reading it you are interested in the second book which is the step-by-step processes for implementation in the classroom it will be published in a few days and free in another week or so.  The general sequence is publish for .99 cents for a week or so while getting the first - hopefully 5 star reviews (very important) then put it up for free days (they allow 5 days) and put it out on all the free sites for those five days to get the book noticed.  Then it goes on sale for what is expected to be a normal price that is usually somewhere between $3 and $10.  

Not just for my book, but for all Kindle books on Amazon.  There are free "readers" for every type of PC, mobile smart phone, smart pad, etc.  They are listed on Amazon and very accessible.  This is a link to the first one that came up on a search on Amazon for "reader for PC" http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DLPXAO/?tag=writingforu06-20  There are others listed on Google etc.   I have used the one from Amazon for a couple years and it has always worked perfectly.   

As an author there are a lot of advantages in publishing on kindle.  My ebook sells for $3.99, I get 70% which is $2.79.  The same book in paperback sells for $33 and I get less than $2.00.  It is priced so high because of all of the color graphics.  It would be about $14 in black and white and I would still get less than $2.00 for each copy.  As a reader, the advantage is obvious.  When I decided to become a full time author I started reading all about writing, publishing and marketing.  I now have read 21 books on the topic.  That is the equivalent of a minor at university (of course there is no degree with my studies) and all for less than $150.  I have paid close to that for a single text book in the past!


----------



## Jesse (Dec 12, 2013)

The link was for an Android, but no matter, I found the program I was looking for and procured me a copy of the book.  I can't promise I'll finish it in a timely fashion because I'm a rather slow reader, but I'll rate and review when I'm done.  Cheers!


----------

